# Nouvelles conditions générales d'iCloud



## Filce (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je "bloque" sur les Nouvelles Conditions générales d'iCloud".
Je les valide... accepter après avoir coché la case... et le message ne disparait pas. Toujours le petit 1 rouge. Mais aussi le message de rappel sur le bureau.
J'ai plusieurs comptes iCloud, un qui est partagé pour les Contacts et les achats... et l'autre qui sert pour le partage de données.
Bref.
Je ne parviens pas à me connecter sur le net pour accepter un compte ou l'autre.
Comment faire pour pouvoir accepter les conditions directement depuis le Mac (iMac Retina de 2017).
Par avance merci si vous avez la solution... en attendant une possible mise à jour qui corrigerait ce bug.


----------



## FjRond (4 Novembre 2022)

Filce a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je "bloque" sur les Nouvelles Conditions générales d'iCloud".
> Je les valide... accepter après avoir coché la case... et le message ne disparait pas. Toujours le petit 1 rouge. Mais aussi le message de rappel sur le bureau.
> J'ai plusieurs comptes iCloud, un qui est partagé pour les Contacts et les achats... et l'autre qui sert pour le partage de données.
> ...


J'ai le même problème (avec un  seul compte iCloud), et ne trouve pas la solution. Impossible d'activer mon adresse mail icloud.com.


----------



## Filce (7 Novembre 2022)

A force de tentatives infructueuses de déconnection, de tout et de rien... je suis enfin parvenu a un fonctionnement normal.
Ce que j'ai fait...

Redémarrage avec "option+commande+P+R"
Pas de grand changements...

Redémarrage avec "D"
Guère mieux...

Redémarrage avec "Option+D"
Là cela a été plus lent puisque le démarrage se fait via Internet... donc si très mauvais débit pas la peine d'y penser.

Au final, j'ai réussi à avoir l'option après vérification pour installer la dernière version. En réalité c'est celle qui était déjà en place, mais j'ai pu la réinstaller dessus.
Cela a pris longtemps... très longtemps... toute la nuit.

Le lendemain, l'ordinateur était a la fenêtre d'ouverture de session (il y en a plusieurs sur l'iMac).
J'ai sélectionné celle qui me causait un soucis... le problème était toujours là mais j'ai pu cette fois-ci valider les conditions générales.

Alors la solution... je ne sais pas exactement ce qui a bien fonctionner mais à priori la réinstallation du système via internet a été ce qu'il fallait.


----------

